# TIL: Chain Racing



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This looks like a fine change-of-pace from the usual demolition derby.
I like it!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

So, low-tech "platooning" then?


----------

